# How Long Does It Take For Cello To Brown?



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Moved to http://www.cigarbums.com


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

I found that maduro cigars yellow the cello faster. It is hard to say how long because who knows how long the cigars have been sitting in the warehouse.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I've got a stash of cigars that've been "resting" for about seven years now and they're not turning the cello brown. Of course, by resting I mean largely ignored, which is what prompted me to get back in to the hobby. They're not maduro, either.

Aren't some cigars dyed a darker color? I'd imagine those rub off on the cello especially quick.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Seven years and not yellowing at all? That surprises me... :ask:

It's not something that occurs from dyes or the wrapper surface, but it's something that comes from the cigar changing as it ages. The final fermentation causes gasses to be released and the breakdown of proteins as well. Some of the material is trapped in the pores and on the surface of the cellophane and tinges it yellow.

If indeed there is no yellow cello on your cigars, chances are they were from some pretty significantly aged tobaccos prior to rolling and allowed to settle down before being stuffed in the cello. At least, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Seven years and not yellowing at all? That surprises me... :ask:
> 
> It's not something that occurs from dyes or the wrapper surface, but it's something that comes from the cigar changing as it ages. The final fermentation causes gasses to be released and the breakdown of proteins as well. Some of the material is trapped in the pores and on the surface of the cellophane and tinges it yellow.
> 
> If indeed there is no yellow cello on your cigars, chances are they were from some pretty significantly aged tobaccos prior to rolling and allowed to settle down before being stuffed in the cello. At least, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


Who knows. Some of the sticks are SEVERELY dried out (as in, the wrapper is totally detached from the bundle, like a dried up, spiraled leaf... looks kinda cool, actually!). So maybe that's why? When I received them and the humidor they'd been stored in I was never told about seasoning or maintenance or anything like that. They never had a chance. They're a house blend stick from a shop in Monterey, CA: Cool Cat Cigars. They were tasty back when they were stored properly!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

It depends on how oily the cigar is to begin with.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

And some are slightly discolored, but many are not. Or perhaps I'm just not even noticing the discoloration. I've pretty much chalked them all up as trash, anyway, and they're sitting in the acrylic cylinder humidor (which I cannot maintain proper humidity in no matter how much effort I put in to it! It's like a rain forest in that thing...) as decoration in the man room.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I have noticed the more oily maduros turn the cello yellow rather quickly. I don't have anything in my stash much over a year old so I haven't seen any of my naturals stain the cello yet. 

From what I understand dying is used only in lesser quality brands of maduros to make them darker and look uniform. The higher end stuff should not be dyed. One time I noticed my brother had a black ring on his mouth after smoking a Cohiba red dot black.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea. I though that it would take a while too. That's why I was surprise that it was stain right out of shop. I've had the cigar for only a couple of days. Its a Padron so it wouldn't have been dyed.

Also, the cellophane on Loren's aged petite cigars that are claimed to be 30+ years old had no stained cello. Now, I have only pulled a few out but none of them are stained. I was scratching my head big time on that one. They are definately some old cigars by the smell and taste. 

Here is the comparison:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have some LFDC wrapped in cellophane they are from 1998. The cello is not brown, with that being said. I have seen cigars a couple of years old with brown cello. Go figure.:brick:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I have lucked on a box of some Macanudo Prince Phillip Cafes from when Australia still had 7 digits to a phone number. I was told this was about 20 years ago. Anyway, the cellos on these were quite yellow.

I think it depends on the chem composition of the cello as well, not just age. As you might notice (or maybe not), some cellos are supple to the touch whereas some have a more brittle, crackily feel. To draw a comparison: imagine cling wrap as opposed to a plastic grocery bag.

I think the supple cellos will eventually degrade and turn brittle (or more brittle) with age and will be the most likely candidates to turn yellow.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Not more than 16 years. Apocalyptica formed in 1993, and played this bit in 2009, although they probably played it earlier than that:


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

socalocmatt said:


> Yea. I though that it would take a while too. That's why I was surprise that it was stain right out of shop. I've had the cigar for only a couple of days. Its a Padron so it wouldn't have been dyed.
> 
> Also, the cellophane on Loren's aged petite cigars that are claimed to be 30+ years old had no stained cello. Now, I have only pulled a few out but none of them are stained. I was scratching my head big time on that one. They are definately some old cigars by the smell and taste.
> 
> Here is the comparison:


I wondered the same thing about Loren's sticks. I'm thinking they may have cellophaned those recently rather than 30 years ago when they were first rolled. Maybe he can chime in. I've seen the same yellowing as in your picture with padrons as little as a year old.


----------

